# Busted!



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 28, 2016)

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-venice-beach-curfew-suit-20151208-story.html

They got me last night. Ticketed for curfew violation. It was marked as infraction, not a misdemeanor. I could have walked away, but I was a couple beers in and gave them shit for physically harassing a skate kid earlier in the day. Oh well.

They told me it's actually legal to sleep on any LA sidewalk until 6am, as long as I'm not blocking doorways or pedestrians and don't have a ton of belongings. 

I'm sure someone here has dealt with this before. What was your penalty? I have until Nov, but never intended on staying here that long.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 28, 2016)

Death to Piggies. Two were fuckin with me at a Chipotle for ''shaving all my hair off in a Starbucks bathroom''. Which, Yeah, I fuckin did. Its a free country  Britney did it and nobody batted an eyelash. I do it and Barista X flips out and calls the piggies.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 28, 2016)

The library is closed today, so I'm overstaying the Coffee Bean for wifi and a pooper. 

I could really use a shave and a haircut, though. You may have inspired me.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 28, 2016)

In answer to your concern: They try to frikkin set me up for skulking; loitering; any number of trumped-up falsified numbskullery...But I go by a thousand aliases. The local people call me ''La Fantoma''. I'm a homeless guy, right? Why would I have ID, or have memorized my ssn?...Psshhh.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 28, 2016)

Well, I already got a warning in Santa Monica. Now, I'm not very popular with the goons on this end. One of them gave me a friendly warning the other day about smoking a spliff and drinking a beer. Told me to dump it, but drove away, so it didn't go to waste.

I'm typically pretty good at keeping ninja, but I guess there's been a ton of pressure to "take care of" the homeless problem here, so they've gotten more diligent over the years. 

It's straight ludicrous. Apparently, it's safer for the community-at-large to allow us dangerous criminals to sleep on the sidewalk in front their house than it is to give us the spacious beaches, even when no one else is using them.

I kind of strongly dislike sleeping on concrete if I can help it. Especially in this place. At least on the beach, you can see what's coming in all directions. Gonna try a couple parks for now, but maybe it's time to move on. We'll see.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 28, 2016)

Try Topanga or parts north by north east. I do the same thing you do but its like you can sniff out an uptight community sometimes. I love beach sleeping cuz the sand is where its at. Sometimes, as with ocean beach in san fran, its a popular spot for the local guyz. Other times, as in Montauk, Carmel, or Cape Cod, there aint a soul around.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 29, 2016)

Some kids told me about "no man's land," where SM and VB meet. It's apparently a strip that neither jurisdiction can touch. Seemed believable, but I'm done withh beach pigs. 

I actually found a better spot, still close to everything: the dog park in Venice is where rubber tramps can park for free. It's kind of out in the open, but is an alright place. Cops rolled by several times and didn't interfere.
I went there after I got booted from the beach. Then, last night, @The Albino Buffalo came down to kick it. We drank beers and slept there. There were definitely some sketchy fuckers lurking around, but that's always real in city parks.
We met trailer tramp "Mr. D" who was a cool-as-fuck OG V13, retired. He stepped to us hard when we walk by, but we quickly showed we were just well-meaning bums. 
I like that this guy has my back in that park now.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 30, 2016)

@Rhubarb Dwyer urban exploration is for topics about exploring abandoned places, so i'm moving this to the politics section.


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 31, 2016)

Then, this was home...


----------



## Sheikara (Sep 3, 2016)

I was ticketed once in LA for not paying to board the train but I never saw a turnstyle .


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Sep 3, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> i'm moving this to the politics section.



It's really just relevant experience camping in this city. Perhaps it can move into the "Santa Monica/Venice" thread I started?? Thanks!


----------

